# Need advice on decorating/furnishing living area



## atomicdev (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, please see attached photo of my 'mood' bored. The sofas are the ones I've actually ordered and I'm just toying around with other colours to replace what is currently a very bland cream living area. The teal paper shown on the right is for another feature wall further into the room where the dining table sits. What do you think about the orange as I was thinking of this to break up the fuchsia and teal? Open to all colour ideas as if I'm honest I have no idea what to work with the sofa! thanks


----------



## atomicdev (Apr 28, 2013)

is it really THAT awful?? lol


----------



## Dork Fish (Apr 26, 2013)

Well to be honest...I think you should concentrate on your main color. (pink) and bring in bits of the green through accessories. I understand wanting to have pops of colors but there seems to be too much of each color. Try to stick with a neutral wall color (white or grey) and bring in the green through wall Art.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think your bold use of color is rather fun so don't be talked too quickly into neutrals. I would like to know what other colors you have that you are stuck with though. What color is the flooring, for example or are you open to replacing it? With what?

To get started, let's get your monitor set to 6500K, the standard for discussing color. You can make this switch in the Settings menu.

I will spend more time later but I made you a color wheel anchored with the color of your sofa at the the top and showing some tints and shades of colors. Your sofa color is in about the middle of the rings. I also showed you values of a split compliment color scheme. You can introduce color by using it other than its pure form as a tint (white added) or a shade (black added). You can also mute other ways and I will show that when I have time later. 

A couple obvious color schemes come to mind, relational to the color wheel of course, and based on your desire to introduce turquoise. 

Turquoise is one of the split compliments to your sofa color so to complete the scheme, you would add the other split compliment, a yellow green. Again, it could be a tint or shade of the color and not the full strength of the hue as using all full strength would be overpowering. You can also balance a color scheme by using the colors in it in different proportions but close to full strength. Maybe just the pillows you know have as orange could be a yellow green, for example. And/or the ceiling could be painted a very light version of that hue to introduce it and complete the color scheme. 

An analagous color scheme happens when you use colors next to each other around the color wheel. You could work your way from your sofa color to turquoise down the left side of the color wheel, through purple, then blue-violet and finally to blue-green---aka turquoises for an analogous color scheme. 

Food for thought to get started. More later if it will be helpful.


----------



## timkitchen (Apr 12, 2013)

If you want to decorate your living area, you should use pink color for wall. You may also select some more colors for floor, ceiling. In my opinion you should avoid orange color. You may use light green color for some furniture material. It seems good looking and natural.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

If you're worried about the space being bland, or looking for more color options, I recommend Brewster Home Fashions. They have a huge selection of wallpaper, wall murals, and wall hangings that can all make the room pop! Also, they have a whole section on their website dedicated to teaching people how to hang wallpaper. This definitely comes in handy!


----------



## DreaminginTexas (Dec 1, 2013)

If you are going for a real bold sofa color, try doing an accent wall in the room, painted in a color of your choice and leave the other walls more neutral. You can dress up curtains and pillows as I see you're doing. Love the peacock blue you've chosen. I have my mantel wall accented in Behr's Peacock tail. I like the blue with the pink you've chosen, but not fond of the orange. Really try to pin point your exact end goal. Otherwise you will have many great ideas clashing with one another. I’m not a big wall paper fan. I personally think it's better to add wall interest with art and things that can be easily exchanged when moods change. In the end if you really feel it, then do it. It's your space )


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Decorate the wall with art is a good idea and it will give an artistic touch.


----------



## classyhome (Dec 4, 2013)

You should paint your wall either pink or white shade and also use this color combination for furniture. see furniture here http://goo.gl/cJyfto


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

I would add some charcoal accents in there to help tone it down a bit; a lot of color is great, but ALL loud colors is a little much without something to ground it. 

If you're doing the teal accent wall, I'd keep all the other walls very muted. Maybe a light gray or even just an off-white.


----------



## mathewanderson (Oct 31, 2013)

Ammm, Pink colored sofa is not bad, Infact i like it. You jaust focus on the pink color. You have to choose othe accessory and material related to pink. Thats itt


----------



## surfboards123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, 
You can do some innovations with your existing pink sofa, as pink is a good color. You can drape the sofa with a piece of cloth with a such a fabric and color which goes well with pink like you can use green, navy blue. It will give an inviting ambiance to your room.


----------



## Jonathon C. (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think that orange will be good. There are too many colors and it is enough. Try to use the colors you already have, otherwise your brave idea will be totally spoiled.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

Decor the wall with the wall art is a good idea.


----------



## arvinboy (Jun 22, 2014)

Agree with Luckybabydoll you should pay attention with the wall color whether it's fit with your furniture color or not.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Dork Fish said:


> Well to be honest...I think you should concentrate on your main color. (pink) and bring in bits of the green through accessories. I understand wanting to have pops of colors but there seems to be too much of each color. Try to stick with a neutral wall color (white or grey) and bring in the green through wall Art.


Yes, agreed with you I too think that using pink can be more attractive. Mainly you use pink color, then use other colors to highlight them. Orange or cherry red can be an awesome match.


----------



## arlenelm (Jul 4, 2014)

Like others said, I will also say too much of good thing can spoil. So better stay with colors you have right now. If the wall is white, then use one of other colors used, may be of different shade. If your room has no white anywhere else, then white can be a good option as it matches with every other color.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

I think you should focus on the main color and if you are using a light color sofa, then always keep its background light. Use dark color paintings on the wall.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

I think you need to decorate all the things with keeping pink in mind. Orange is a good option but choose very light one. The combination you are having right now is not looking that cool.


----------



## jessicaalderson (Nov 3, 2014)

*Living Room*

Hi, Our living room is meant to be a place that we spend time with people that visit, a haven that is designed for comfortable lounging. It becomes the place we always want to keep tidy and presentable and display proudly. That is why a lot of thought goes into planning the look of a living room. I think you should use pink color at your wall because it would be perfect match with your living room furniture.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

With pink sofa, you should have a lighter wall color. The green color will do for your accessories, but not as your main. For your pillows, you can add some stripes there with a pink accent and some other designs too.


----------

